# Adopt a Rescued Rabbit Month!



## naturestee (Feb 2, 2006)

I just went to Petfinder.com, and saw that it's Adopt a Rescued Rabbit Month. Anyone know of shelters doing bunny adoptathons or other get-the-buns-new-homes drives?


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome! I knew the month existed, I just didn't know when it was. Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Lissa (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll have to check into that with our local shelter.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow - that is so cool that they have designated this month to adopt a rabbit. We don't have a rescue within 3 hours of us (that I know of and I have checked before) - and I think I have enough rabbits....

But I hope some on this board who are considering getting a rabbit....might consider it more this month and maybe do so if the time is right and they find the right bunny.....

Peg


----------



## elle (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi guys!

You can visit the House Rabbit Society for more information on Adopt a Rescued Rabbit Month. Also, Sweet Binks is have a grand educational seminar if you are in the Rhode Island Area. If anyone should let me know of other events I will gladly share them here.

Wishing all the shelters out there good luck in finding forever homes this month and always!

elle


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.rabbitsanctuary.org/



Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary in Michigan may be having some special events.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Feb 2, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I just went to Petfinder.com, and saw that it's Adopt a Rescued Rabbit Month.


 

EEEK DO NOT TELL ME THAT!!! *steps away from the computer slowly not making any sudden movments* i have waaay to many bunnies... but... NO NO BAD DANIELLE!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 2, 2006)

one of the ladies who runs that website lives near us..her kids go to school with my sister...we take any hurt wild animals to her. i didnt know it was this month either..thats cool.. i hope a lot of bunnies find good homes!:bunnydance:



:bambiandthumperoh this reminds me..has anyone seen the comercials for Bambi 2? thumper is so cute!!!


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 3, 2006)

omg no. 

So i wander over to petfinder, expecting to see the usual line up of buns.... none of which are usually in my area.... what do i find? 6 count 'em, *6* buns in town. Oh no. Shawn's gonna be mad when i ask, but i'm still going to. They're little cuties. 1 is an adult the other 5 are babies.


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 3, 2006)

oh no. i had the rescue's site on my favs.. so i went to it to see where they are and what their policies are... its around the corner from me. oh no oh no oh no. i'm thinking about walking over there. Bad windy. bad. 

(interestingly, i believe i just sent them my resume last week, so maybe i _should_ go over there and better my chances .) 

I'm gonna get in soo much trouble...


----------



## m.e. (Feb 3, 2006)

Would I be a bad influence if I said you should go  Besides, it's for your resume


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 3, 2006)

LOL! i just realized though that they're being fostered, so theyre not at the shelter :?

*BUT* We have a friend coming over tomorrow and i showed her the pics of the rabbits... she wants to meet them! So i emailed the fosterer and i'm trying to set up a meeting for us all! I hope she gets one! that'd be awesome! 

Im sooo excited. :bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 5, 2006)

How did it go? Were the babies as cute as you thought they'd be? Did your friend take one? Did you?

Peg


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 5, 2006)

When the fosterer emailed me back she said she'd be out of town until the 12th. So we're going to try to set something up then maybe. I was so disappointed, i wanted to see babies now.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 5, 2006)

*Aloha420wsm wrote: *


> When the fosterer emailed me back she said she'd be out of town until the 12th. So we're going to try to set something up then maybe. I was so disappointed, i wanted to see babies now.


 I'd send you pictures of my babies...but I know that isn't what you mean.

I'm so sorry....I HATE waiting...:bigtears:


Well....keep us updated anyway!

Peg


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 8, 2006)

I know that March is guinea pig month.


----------



## BelovedBunnies (Feb 9, 2006)

haha....February, my favorite month 
AND.....just in the spirit of this thread  Here's a piccy of my new "Adopted on adopt a rescued rabbit month rabbit" O.O Alright, try saying that 10 times fast 

Clio...


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 9, 2006)

Aw! I adopted Moo Shoo on January 25th of this year. Does that count? Hehe. People should adopt, all year round!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 9, 2006)

*LessThanAnNa wrote: *


> People should adopt, all year round!


 Agreed! This is just a nice way to get more information out. Most people don't even realize that they CAN adopt a rabbit, or that it's often much easier to take care of- spayed/neutered, vet checked, not as hormonal, etc.


----------



## Spring (Feb 10, 2006)

Yup My local rabbit rescue is doing an adopt a rabbit month 

http://www.vrra.org/.


----------

